# Display without Nav



## Daz (Jul 16, 2002)

Test drove a TTS today which had Nav, which looked good, but I don't use Nav much so won't be speccing it. So what does the standard display look like and is the rev and speedo flexible?

And, my god it is pretty rapid.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

you have music display or board computer..revs and km/h can be both bigger or smaller


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

I presume you get the phone menu too.

Sent from my iPhone so this is what Autocorrect thinks I mean.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

yeah I forgot


----------



## Ashstan (Jun 24, 2016)

I test drove a TT without nav, it still had the button on the centre console that said nav. When pushed forward it popped up on the screen "nav not installed" bit of a bummer really even if u dont use it, it seems silly when its not specd. Should be standard imo


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

that navi should be standard is unquestionable but buttons are standard so it has to be there! :?


----------



## Daz (Jul 16, 2002)

Ok thanks, I was surprised that Nav wasn't standard spec but I only use it rarely, I didn't want to loose the functionality completely so it's nice to here that the display is still configurable.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Lots of cars have buttons on the the steering wheel which do sod all unless you specified the extras. I think they do this on purpose to make you feel so naffed off and cheated that next time you buy a car you will specify those extras. :twisted:


----------



## 4433allanr (Mar 11, 2016)

Should be standard, I regret not speccing it.


----------



## BenjaminB (Mar 24, 2016)

We didn't spec it. Beyond the Nav button on the centre console, I don't miss it. We drove to Verona this summer without it. A good, old fashioned, road atlas was very useful. 

I have nav in my 5 series. I use it very rarely - mainly for new places I'm visiting for work. Before nav we managed. Even now I'll check Google maps before I leave, and often it means I could get where I need to without the aid of nav.

I'm not sure I'd spec it next time. It is nice to have it on the VC, but for what it costs?

If it were included as standard, I'd be happy. If being included standard put the basic list price up, I'd not be happy. People who want it can pay (as things stand) and I like that. However, as a premium car, it probably ought to have nav as standard.

Yours confusingly,
Ben


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

I can understand to don't have the navi in a city car, or better, it could be used anyway but to contain the price, should be an optional...but come on! on a car like our has to be standard!
like the other day, I was next to a new bmw, family car, good specced I think about 65-70k € car, and the tomtom on the windscreen!!!!
wtf! how you can do a thing like that?!


----------



## Matrix (Apr 11, 2016)

When I placed my order the salesman told me I needed the tech pack with navigation suggesting nobody buys a TT without one of its main selling features?


----------



## blaird03 (Nov 9, 2013)

They are called salesmen for a reason


----------



## BenjaminB (Mar 24, 2016)

blaird03 said:


> They are called salesmen for a reason


+1 :lol:


----------



## Daz (Jul 16, 2002)

I don't use it in my current motor and will lease, so no resale value for me but each to their own.


----------



## Heath (Apr 12, 2016)

I did not spec the nav despite the salesman saying I would regret it. I do not regret it! Very rarely use sat nav and when I do happy with garmin stuck on screen. It was a toss up between nav or comfort and sound package, very happy with my choice of the latter. Totally agree though it should be standard, a friend has just bought a Peugeot sat nav and reversing camera are standard.


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

Each to their own and all that. I've had nav in my last 3 TTs. In the mk3 I find it provides a lovely backdrop and is handy to check the speed limits.

Any other screen looks dull plain and boring in my opinion.


----------



## Reasty (Feb 6, 2015)

Is it not just a case of a firmware upgrade if you decide you want it later on?


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

I needed a sat nav so paid the asking price. It's does look nice though, works well with the VC and integrates with with other functions. Plus I didn't want something stuck on my dash with wires trailing.

Sent from my iPhone so this is what Autocorrect thinks I mean.


----------



## 4433allanr (Mar 11, 2016)

VC is the USP of the interior, it doesn't do much without nav. I understand that it's a lot of money for a function that my iPhone can do better for free but I will still have it on my next car.


----------



## Arbalest (Feb 27, 2015)

I do not have the sat nav function as I thought the tech pack price was a total rip-off; £1800 for nav plus a few other bells and whistles that were of no interest to me. 
In any event a good 90% of my driving is 'repeat' journeys that I know backwards and for the other 10% I use something called a Road Atlas. Happy to explain how it works to younger members of the forum who have probably never seen or used one.


----------



## keithS (Jun 20, 2016)

If I could have only one option, I would choose the tech pack. I have the MMI on the map display all the time, it's an intrinsic part of the TT for me. But that's why it's good to have a choice of options; you pick what you want.


----------



## Omychron (Sep 9, 2016)

It's a must-have in my opinion.
A lot of people think it's a necessity on a car of this price. Not having it might make it harder to sell?


----------



## Rev (Nov 17, 2015)

Got my TT on lease, didn't really feel like paying about £50 a month for sat nav, and don't have to worry about selling the car. I've used my phone's sat nav about 4 times in the last 8 months so that would have worked out £100 per use :lol:

On the TTS the VC still works really well because you get the central speedo which I really like.


----------



## Daz (Jul 16, 2002)

Rev said:


> Got my TT on lease, didn't really feel like paying about £50 a month for sat nav, and don't have to worry about selling the car. I've used my phone's sat nav about 4 times in the last 8 months so that would have worked out £100 per use :lol:
> 
> On the TTS the VC still works really well because you get the central speedo which I really like.


You've just summed up my position, leasing, so options cost is divided by the term. If you're keeping it then it's good to have selling points at PX.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

There's no point buying an option just to make the car easier to sell later. You buy it because you want it. 
Like some have said they rarely need a sat nav so £1800 would be a waste of money to them. 
I do use the sat nav quite a lot so it's worth it to me although I'd query whether it was £1800 worth it.

Sent from my iPhone so this is what Autocorrect thinks I mean.


----------



## stumardy (Oct 25, 2009)

The Tech pack is sweet in the TT. Looks awesome and the nav is great!


----------



## GrantTTS (Mar 18, 2016)

For me integrated Sat Nav is a must have. Have had it on my last 4 or 5 cars from 3 different manufacturers, it is just so much easier to live with, less clutter and usually bigger displays. Only draw back i have come across is Map Updates and inability to add SC cameras on some systems. The map updates issue doesn't bother me as in the south east there are too many nimby around to mean any new road is ever likely to be built and I have SCs on the TT.

The price is steep but to put Professional Nav with the big screen on many BMWs is not too dissimilar and then there is the HUD (extra cost) on top if you want it to display in front of you. I think it is fundamental to the philosophy of the VC, I have two small dials displayed normally with the map in widescreen between them scaling with the thumb wheel when necessary for junction information when needed.

I bought a stock car so it was already in the spec but it would have been a deal breaker if not. I think the VC with Nav is really powerful when you get comfortable with the MMI and navigating around it (excuse the pun). If no Tech Pack I don't see the point of the VC.

Tin Hat and body armour on..........


----------



## richarnold (Jun 4, 2016)

Dare I mention the after-market option as discussed elsewhere on the forum? A phone attached to one of the 'spokes' on the air-ducts works just fine for the amount of time we ever need to use it. I think the attaching kit is just a few pounds on ebay and there are plenty of varying options depending on where you want the phone located. Also I think the, 'voice' comes through the bluetooth? It would be great to have it as standard but at that price, probably tech for tech's sake? Personal preference as ever...


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

GrantTTS said:


> .... I have two small dials displayed normally with the map in widescreen between them scaling with the thumb wheel when necessary for junction information when needed.


You can set it to do that automatically you know. 

@ richarnold - Yep you spec the car for what you want. Not for what the next owner might want.


----------



## Edinburra (Aug 19, 2016)

Omychron said:


> It's a must-have in my opinion.
> A lot of people think it's a necessity on a car of this price. Not having it might make it harder to sell?


Not might, WILL.


----------



## GrantTTS (Mar 18, 2016)

ZephyR2 said:


> GrantTTS said:
> 
> 
> > .... I have two small dials displayed normally with the map in widescreen between them scaling with the thumb wheel when necessary for junction information when needed.


You can set it to do that automatically you know. 

Yup sure do!! 8)

One other thing bet most have their cars on PCP these days on a BMW for the professional Nav (akin to Tech Pack) Pro Nav Package.......approx cost £1990...increase in GFV £637..........cost £29.75 pm, so be interesting if someone had the info to calculate it for the TTS, it may be more or it could be less. Also when selling on what is the intangible cost of being more attractive to one without? It might be that it is actually better financial sense.....or it may not of course, be interesting to do the maths.


----------



## Reasty (Feb 6, 2015)

Is the nav an option that can only be added at the time of build orrrr is it something that is possible to be added at a later date via a firmware upgrade At a main dealer?' I mean essentially the virtual dash is just an LCD screen running a software package installed from a main computer somewhere in the car.


----------



## richarnold (Jun 4, 2016)

ZephyR2 said:


> @ richarnold - Yep you spec the car for what you want. Not for what the next owner might want.


Agreed Zephy!


----------



## 4433allanr (Mar 11, 2016)

Exactly, spec for what you want. I will get nav on my next car if it's a TT. The VC is clear and clever for basic functions but needs nag to make full use. I know I can use Waze for free, I know I can have a clever mount for my phone and I know how to use a road atlas. I regret not getting it.


----------



## Heath (Apr 12, 2016)

Another plus 1 re spec what suits you and not what will help selling it. I was in the very lucky position of taking the Audi finance deal which knocked 5 grand off the car but then withdrew and paid the grand total of £6 interest. But not once did I think what will the next owner want!!


----------



## Omychron (Sep 9, 2016)

ZephyR2 said:


> There's no point buying an option just to make the car easier to sell later. You buy it because you want it.
> Like some have said they rarely need a sat nav so £1800 would be a waste of money to them.
> I do use the sat nav quite a lot so it's worth it to me although I'd query whether it was £1800 worth it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone so this is what Autocorrect thinks I mean.


There's no point if your goal is to have a higher resale VALUE.
What I'm saying is a car without satnav is simply not an option for a lot of people.
It's the first thing I'd tick on second-hand websites, and without one I ain't buying the car...


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

The live traffic interaction is also very handy even if you know where you are and going to. It can provide a useful detour to get rund it saved me time on several occasions.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

moro anis said:


> The live traffic interaction is also very handy even if you know where you are and going to. It can provide a useful detour to get rund it saved me time on several occasions.


Yeah. I often use the nav even when I know where I going just for traffic info. Set the Voice guidance to Traffic announcements only.

Sent from my iPhone so this is what Autocorrect thinks I mean.


----------



## Arbalest (Feb 27, 2015)

ZephyR2 said:


> Yeah. I often use the nav even when I know where I going just for traffic info. Set the Voice guidance to Traffic announcements only.


How bizarre. Some on this forum, me included, get wound up by unwanted traffic announcements when we keep resetting them to 'Off'; others go out of their way to encourage them!
Just goes to show how different we all are.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Arbalest said:


> ZephyR2 said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah. I often use the nav even when I know where I going just for traffic info. Set the Voice guidance to Traffic announcements only.
> ...


No this isn't the radio traffic announcements which some people can't turn off. 
You can set sat nav voice announcements to Complete, Compact, Traffic or Off.

Sent from my iPhone so this is what Autocorrect thinks I mean.


----------



## BenjaminB (Mar 24, 2016)

Omychron said:


> There's no point if your goal is to have a higher resale VALUE.
> What I'm saying is a car without satnav is simply not an option for a lot of people.
> It's the first thing I'd tick on second-hand websites, and without one I ain't buying the car...


This makes no sense. This discussion has loosely even numbers of people for and against speccing nav. That tells me that (statistically) resale isn't affected. Unless you're telling me that the percentage of people wanting nav in a used car increases from the number wanting it with a new car?!!?

:roll:


----------



## Omychron (Sep 9, 2016)

BenjaminB said:


> Omychron said:
> 
> 
> > There's no point if your goal is to have a higher resale VALUE.
> ...


It does make sense. You call <10 people replying statistically significant?

As I said, from a value standpoint it's always going to lose you money.
If you want to have a fast and/or easy sale second hand, every option you have more than your "competitor" helps.
Navigation is a very good option to have, and will dramatically increase the odds of selling your car, especially when talking about cars in this price bracket. (Doesn't matter quite as much for a Lada.)


----------



## Gren (Jul 25, 2002)

Edinburra said:


> Omychron said:
> 
> 
> > It's a must-have in my opinion.
> ...


It WON'T make a difference for me, It may make a £500 difference come sales time if nearly new but unless you sell within the first couple of years it will be old maps/old tech. I tend to keep my cars for 6 years and trade them in. No difference in value at the point. I know as I've done the same with my last 2 TTs.

On top of that my phone does a far better job of sat navving me around. Better traffic, multiple choice of apps etc The only downside is having my phone stuck to the vent. I suppose the upside of that is 2 screens


----------



## Omychron (Sep 9, 2016)

Gren said:


> Edinburra said:
> 
> 
> > Omychron said:
> ...


Please don't quote out of context. :? 
As I said, and will repeat AGAIN, I am not talking about value.
Satnav will NOT "save" you money. Built-in satnav is way too expensive for that.
I also never claimed it does a better job than a phone. My phone is better than the built in satnav too, but I won't mess up such a nicely designed interior with a phone cradle.

A car with satnav WILL attract more potential buyers and sell faster.

In the end, it's a personal choice.

More potential second-hand buyers
Ease of use (particularly while driving)
Properly integrated, so no cradles/wires/...

VS

Higher cost
Outperformed by a phone (updated charts, traffic awareness,...)


----------



## GrantTTS (Mar 18, 2016)

For those who don't have Tech Pack....................... my wife took this over my shoulder yesterday, needs more training mind she missed it with the SC graphic which we had just passed :roll:


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

Well, whatever the pros and cons, as my nav is misbehaving I've been driving the car the past dew days without the map displayed and to be honest IMO the other screens are pretty boring and don't justify have a VC display.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

moro anis said:


> Well, whatever the pros and cons, as my nav is misbehaving I've been driving the car the past dew days without the map displayed and to be honest IMO the other screens are pretty boring and don't justify have a VC display.


I can't say more!! It's just a damn marketing! If I was buying an A3, would have been with standard cockpit


----------



## jeds (Dec 26, 2015)

The nav definately helps when you are out for a spirited drive and don't know the road. Invaluable piece of tech if you are going to use the car for anything other than commuting.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

jeds said:


> The nav definately helps when you are out for a spirited drive and don't know the road. Invaluable piece of tech if you are going to use the car for anything other than commuting.


Wouldn't it be great if it gave you rally style instructions about bends, jumps, narrow roads etc. 

Sent from my iPhone so this is what Autocorrect thinks I mean.


----------



## Reasty (Feb 6, 2015)

I was having a look on your Audi today and it says satellite navigation preparation,as I have not specced the sat nav does this basically mean the system is there but disabled.?


----------



## richarnold (Jun 4, 2016)

Tried to insert a URL but failed! If you search on 'nav preparation' you'll find at least one thread discussing this topic. Think there are a few of us interested in the after market route


----------



## Reasty (Feb 6, 2015)

richarnold said:


> Tried to insert a URL but failed! If you search on 'nav preparation' you'll find at least one thread discussing this topic. Think there are a few of us interested in the after market route


By reading the searched threads they basically say Audi was to release an sd card option in week 22 of this year,does anyone know if this happened? Does sat nav preparation just mean the system is installed but with no maps loaded onto to and it's a simple as a software update at the Audi dealers or purchase of a sd card loaded with the map software?,I'm abit confused by it all :roll:


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

I've also read you can have it retrofitted for about £1700 by Audi. Whether that's enabling it or a full install I don't know.


----------



## Reasty (Feb 6, 2015)

moro anis said:


> I've also read you can have it retrofitted for about £1700 by Audi. Whether that's enabling it or a full install I don't know.


I believe the £1700 is to have the whole system installed in cars that don't have sat nav preparation factory installed which all the 2017 cars do,so reading between the lines the cars only need a sd card with the maps installed and then enabling by Audi which is about £500,the details are so fuzzy and varying it's confusions as hell :lol:


----------



## richarnold (Jun 4, 2016)

Yes Reasty agreed. Just to add... there is an upgrade for the A1 with navigation preparation, 'PR-7UH'. This code appears to be the same code as the 2017 TT with navigation preparation. Hmmmm? I have asked the question whether there is commonality? Others will know if this line of enquiry is worth following up or whether the TT upgrade will be unique due to the nature of the virtual cockpit or other reasons? Perhaps the delay in release is for that very reason?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

bottom line is just buy one with it in if you want it...


----------



## richarnold (Jun 4, 2016)

I said that I would come back about the PR-7UH navigation preparation on the 2017 MY cars. I asked the question whether there was any commonality with the A1 PR-7UH and the version for the TT.

The TT navigation preparation appears to relate to the '5F' unit. This is the unit which houses the SD card readers and is locked down. It can only be activated via an Audi license (£1213 + VAT). The Audi server is updated to reflect that the car is now fitted with navigation. In addition, there is an SD card which is also licensed (£150 + VAT) and the, 'Installation and Coding including maps installation' (£175 + VAT). The best part of £1850 in total.

I am told there is another way...

That is by removing the installed locked-down 5F unit and replacing it with an unlocked refurbished unit for between £995-£1250 + VAT; to include latest firmware, license, maps and a two year warranty.

I asked the question why the TT solution was much more expensive than that for the A1? Apparently this is due to Audi charging more in relation to the newer operating system! You don't say!!!!! :x

I know this doesn't get us any closer to an inexpensive solution however I thought it was worthwhile posting. Just to say many thanks to Greg and Gareth at Audi Retrofit Specialists, Hazzydays Ltd, http://www.hazzydayz.com for their advice and input.


----------



## TerryCTR (Nov 12, 2009)

Good to know, so it's basically pants down and bend over if you want nav


----------



## luca1981mo (Dec 1, 2016)

For me is sufficient to install this unit and activate it on audi partner (if is it possible...)

http://www.ebay.it/itm/262734281512

In italy, the official upgrade cost 1600€, but it's possible only with original navi compatibility 7uh...(i've this optional)
In my TT, the audi dealer will comfirm me the upgrade, if is it possible!


----------

